# Buying a puppy from Canada to bring to US



## luvdogs (Mar 11, 2016)

I asked this in the Talk forum, but thought I would also post here. I found a wonderful miniature poodle breeder in Canada and I live in the US. Has anyone had an issue entering the US with an 8 week old puppy who is up to date with parvo and has a clean health record from the veterinarian?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Simply put you can't. Puppy must have a rabies shot at 3 months and wait one month before you can cross the border with it. So youngest you can bring in a pup from Canada is 12 weeks/4 months old.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I believe there is a way around this law, maybe Arreau will post with her experience.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

https://www.cdc.gov/importation/bringing-an-animal-into-the-united-states/dogs.html

A friend of mine imported from Canada--she needed a confinement agreement, had to keep her dog away from others. It worked out okay for her because she works from home and a lot of people are in and out of her home every day for socialization, and she's a savvy owner/trainer.

Good luck.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes that's it, a confinement order, thanks scooterscout99 I just couldn't remember.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes, it can be done with a confinement agreement. Hopefully Arreau will chime in, as her puppy buyers have done it.


----------



## luvdogs (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you all!


----------

